# Free at last, thank God!



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Everybody,
I no longer identify with the label of Social Anxiety Disorder and I just thought of this forum and how I used to come here for answers so I thought I would come here and let you know that an anxiety-free life is possible. I really can't explain properly how this all happened but here are just some random things I've learned which are all pieces of me getting to the point where I love my life and just can't stop smiling. I pray the same for you. It started with surrendering all to God. I asked for wisdom and boy did I get it. Basically it's about learning to truly love yourself, love yourself unconditionally like God loves you and everything will fall into place. Ask for what you want and believe you've received it and you will get it. Praise God and be grateful for what you have and what you're going to have. How do you get happy? By being happy, follow your highest excitement at any given moment. I know you want to hurt me right now for saying that but it's so freakin' true I can't even tell you. Find any way you can to get happy and more happiness will start coming your way. You create your reality. Everyone is creating the reality they live in, so whatever anyone thinks about me, whether good or bad, is really none of my business, it's just their perception, I can choose whether or not to believe their version of things and if I don't like it then why would I accept it? Why does anxiety suck so much? The same reason anything feels bad, it is out of alignment with how your spirit (your true self) feels and how God sees things. Life really is easy now, I choose to be happy. If something feels bad I realize whatever I'm thinking must be out of alignment with what God thinks and so I stop thinking it because it's not the truth. That's the guidance system we've been given but never really taught how to use. If you go on YouTube and search Abraham Hicks and Bashar you will learn a lot, just keep an open mind as it seems a little weird that they're channelling or whatever but the insights given are priceless. Also, I come from a Christian perspective and I know we are usually wary of "new age" type teachings but they really do line up with the teachings of Jesus so please keep an open mind, God can answer prayers in the craziest of ways.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Well done, I'm very pleased for you. Thanks for the YouTube recommendation; I'll have a look at Abraham Hicks later,


----------



## end of flesh (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome! Good for you!


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

So true, just gotta keep it simple and be happy w who you are now.


----------



## justalone1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sigh...I've done that plenty of times though, and I'm back to the same place.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

That's what they do. They are trying to reach the broadest market possible. You can't find a single new age book that doesn't mention Jesus. I think it's bull**** but congrats on overcoming your fears.


----------

